

Bash, now on the web (chrome/opera) - denniskane
http://www.urdesk.net/?p=1045219

======
denniskane
I am the creator of this monstrosity... AMA.

~~~
krapp
It's cool but... why?

~~~
denniskane
I wanted to created a fully distributed operating system that would given
programmers and systems engineers the ability to think of remote resources in
the same way as they think about local resources. I see a fundamental schism
that lies at the heart of computing... we have our sophisticated algorithms on
the one hand, which are typically kept within the confines of our native
operating systems, and we have our content streams on the other, which are
kept within the confines of our web browsers. By putting these two paradigms
together, we can be truly systematic about the unlimited content that exists
on the web.

